# Was ist mein Vertex 50 Rahmen noch wert?



## milhouse (25. September 2012)

Hallo, 

kann mir vielleicht bitte jemand mal einen Tip geben was ein realistischer Preis für meinen Vertex Rahmen ist?

Ist glaube ich ein 2008er Modell, 18".

Bin ihn jetzt gut 2 Jahre gefahren. Bis auf ein paar leichte Gebrauchsspuren (Kratzer, leichte Abschürfungen der Schriftzüge ->siehe Fotos) hat er keine Beschädigungen.

Würde ihn inkl. Race Face X-Type Innenlager, FSA Steuersatz und Sattelklemme verkaufen.

Was wäre denn realistisch, kann es leider null einschätzen....

Danke schon mal für Tips.
milhouse


----------



## mat2u (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

habe exakt dieses Modell in neu in der Größe 16,5 inkl. Sattelklemme und Steuersatz für etwa  260,- bei ebay ersteigert.
Das ist etwa ein Jahr her.
Für  500,- wird beinahe seit Monaten einer in Deiner Größe in neu angeboten, der ist imer noch zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## milhouse (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke...

Hab ihn in der Zwischenzeit für 270 Euro inkl. Versand verkauft. Denke mal das war dann schon ok....

Gruss
milhouse


----------

